# L.F a safe dechlorinator any sugestions ?



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

It's for a shrimp tank currently three crs


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Best thing to do is not use any, just age your water before hand. When I had shrimp I had best success by not doing water changes at all and just topping off with aged water.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Prime will get the job done, good on value as well.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for prime. J&L has good prices on it.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Another brand would be the nutrafin aqua conditioner, alot of members including myself use it and it's safe. With prime you can use 1/2 the recommended dose for shrimps as it is stronger.


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info .


----------

